# Ngắm nghía vẻ đẹp mê ly của mẫu giường trẻ em cao cấp 2019



## ngoclan (29/6/19)

_Có giường trẻ em với mẫu mã đẹp cho trẻ sơ sinh hay không? Đây là câu hỏi được hàng loạt mẹ bỉm thắc mắc khi gọi trực tiếp đến Showroom Nội thất trẻ em Nanakids._

*Giường trẻ em Nanakids, sự lựa chọn hàng đầu của bố mẹ thông thái:*
_Thiết kế tinh tế - hiện đại - ưa nhìn, kết cấu sản phẩm đa dạng, chất lượng gỗ với độ bền tối ưu,_ đó chính là những “feedback” đáng yêu từ bố mẹ của các bạn nhỏ đã tậu về cho con trẻ nhà mình sản phẩm giường trẻ em Nanakids.
Để đạt được sự tin cậy và phản hồi tốt như thế từ người tiêu dùng, có lẽ phải trải qua _quá trình làm việc “không biết mệt mỏi”_ cùng những khó khăn, vất vả; không thể thiếu _sự cần mẫn, chịu khó, kết đoàn từ đội ngũ xưởng sản xuất đến nhân viên bán hàng, nhân viên vận chuyển Nanakids._
_*



*_
*Đặc điểm của giường trẻ em cao cấp Nanakids:*
Được sản xuất từ gỗ thông tự nhiên New Zealand, kết hợp cùng gỗ HDF, tạo nên _bề mặt giường với sức chịu lực cao, với khả năng chống thấm, chống mối mọt, xua đuổi côn trùng_ an toàn cho quá trình sử dụng của trẻ.
_Sơn cao cấp an toàn cho làn da non nớt,_ bảo đảm sức khoẻ toàn diện cho con yêu trong quá trình sử dụng.
_Kết cấu giường chắc chắn, sức chứa từ 100 đến 120 kg _phù hợp với các bé ở từng độ tuổi khác nhau.
Bao gồm giường tầng, giường đơn và nôi (tựa như 1 chiếc giường thu nhỏ) phù hợp với trẻ từ 0 đến 15 tuổi.
_Tuổi thọ sản phẩm tương đối cao, mang lại giá trị sử dụng lâu dài_ và dễ dàng tái sử dụng cho thế hệ em út.
Giường trẻ em được cố định chắc chắn bằng ốc vít, vô cùng _thuận lợi trong quá trình lắp đặt, vận chuyển._
Thích hợp cho nhà chung cư, nhà mặt phố, căn hộ cao cấp hiện đại.

*Điểm mặt những sản phẩm giường trẻ em cho các bé ở từng độ tuổi khác nhau:*
_Nôi trẻ em Hailey, Sophie, Natalie (chiếc giường thu nhỏ dành cho bố mẹ tập cho bé tự ngủ từ khi còn sơ sinh):_

_*

*_
Với tiện ích đa chức năng nằm gói gọn trong một chiếc nôi tựa như giường thu nhỏ được liệt kê dưới đây:
_Nôi nâng hạ sàn _với ba mức nâng hạ sàn thích hợp với trẻ theo từng chu kỳ phát triển khác nhau như nằm, lật, ngồi, đứng, cho con không gian nghỉ ngơi thoải mái nhất.
Mẹ thấy khó chịu vì phải cúi gầm người trong quá trình thay tã cho bé ư, với nôi Nanakids, mẹ có thể dễ dàng nâng hạ sàn nôi từ dưới lên trên, sau đó thoải mái đứng thay tã mà vẫn giữ con được an toàn trong một vị trí nhất định.
Nôi còn có thể _sử dụng làm ghế sofa trong phòng khách_ hoặc phía ngoài ban công nếu trẻ đủ lớn và cần một chiếc giường lớn hơn.

_*Giường đơn trẻ em:*_
*Giường đơn trẻ em dành cho bé vừa bỏ nằm nôi:*
Bao gồm _4 góc rào quây chắc chắn_ không khác gì một chiếc nôi thu nhỏ, giường trẻ em Viking với kích thước 1m2, tạo không gian đủ rộng cho trẻ trong quá trình sử dụng.
Với 4 màu sơn trung tính như Pink, White, Baby Blue, Navy; phù hợp cho cả bé trai lẫn bé gái trong gia đình.

_*Giường đơn Sophie dành cho bé gái:*_
_Thiết kế bo tròn, mềm mại, tạo cảm giác uyển chuyển cho sản phẩm, _giường đơn Sophie phù hợp với các bé gái nữ tính với tính cách yểu điệu, nhẹ nhàng.
Bao gồm hai kích thước khác nhau là 1m2 và 1m4; thích hợp với từng sự lựa chọn khác nhau của mẹ.

_*Giường đơn Madison dành cho bé trai:*_
_*

*_
_Thiết kế góc cạnh, nam tính và mạnh mẽ _hơn so với giường đơn Sophie, giường Madison với _tải trọng tối đa 120 kg tạo vị trí nghỉ ngơi thoải mái cho từ 1 đến 2 trẻ._
Với màu sơn Navy nam tính, cùng màu xanh Baby Blue, White vô cùng thuận tiện trong việc phối phòng cho các bé.
Đặc biệt, _mẹ có thể mua kèm hộc giường Trundle (hoặc hộc tủ Drawers) khi chọn mua 3 mẫu giường đơn này nhằm tận dụng tối đa không gian vui chơi, sinh hoạt của trẻ._

*Mẫu giường tầng trẻ em cho bé:*
Với gia đình có trẻ từ 6 tuổi trở lên, tại sao bố mẹ không thử tham khảo những mẫu giường tầng tiện ích, mang đến cho con những chuyến phiêu lưu ký trong chính căn phòng của bản thân mình nhỉ.
_Hiện Nanakids đã và đang sản xuất, phân phối cả trong và ngoài nước 3 mẫu giường đơn với thiết kế hiện đại, tinh tế, _đặc biệt thuận tiện và bảo đảm an toàn cho trẻ trên 6 tuổi trong suốt quá trình sử dụng.

_*Bao gồm 3 loại giường khác nhau như:*_
_Giường trẻ em Bob Stairway _có thiết kế cầu thanh khép kín kết hợp tay vịn cùng hộc tủ phía dưới mỗi chân cầu thang giúp trẻ rèn luyện kỹ năng ngăn nắp, gọn gàng trong không gian sống của mình.
_Giường tầng Flynn _với thiết kế mặt giường 1 mét, vô cùng nhỏ nhắn, thuận tiện cho các căn hộ chung cư có phòng trẻ em với diện tích hạn chế.
_Giường tầng Jayden _dành cho bé gái đi kèm thiết kế cầu thang chéo góc xấp xỉ 60 độ, thuận tiện cho trẻ trèo lên, xuống giường một cách dễ dàng và thuận tiện nhất.





Bởi đặc điểm sản xuất từ gỗ thông tự nhiên nhập khẩu làm nguyên liệu chính, với sức chịu lực cao, nên hầu như toàn bộ sản phẩm giường trẻ em Nanakids đều có tuổi thọ gỗ mang tính tối ưu với thời gian sử dụng lâu dài, đặc biệt còn có thể tái sử dụng cho nhiều thế hệ.

Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

